# Rear window illuminated signs



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Many of us comment on the closeness of trucks travelling behind other vehicles.
If you had an illuminated sign in the back window that you could light up with the press of a button from the drivers seat; what wording would you put on the sign??
Keep it clean, many of us would like to use the language that for so many younger people seems to be the only language they understand; but I like to think we are the more tolerant drivers.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

"If you can read this then you are scaring me"


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

This is an Air Bag test area


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Milk and sugar?

Dave P


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

BJT said:


> If you had an illuminated sign in the back window that you could light up with the press of a button from the drivers seat; what wording would you put on the sign??
> .


You could always buy one of these:

Scrolling message board

I must say, it has crossed my mind but the messages I'd write are not suitable for a family website before the 9pm deadline.

After being hit in the rear by someone tailgating me as I went round a blind bend- where I had to stop suddenly as there was a lorry coming the other way- I'd want an after-the-event one to the effect of:

"You stupid s*d; now look what you've done"

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Driving slow saving diesel

LOST!

I am about to reverse


I think this is your second post on illuminated signs. Do you sell them
Cheers
dave P


----------



## 106573 (Aug 20, 2007)

You would really need to use pictures, as most "Idiots" that tailgate cannot read  :roll: 
Tinhut


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

I've been run into at the rear of the vehicle on two occasions...once by a policeman would you believe!
I get a little annoyed with trucks that drive so close.I feel because of the size of their vehicle that they use bully tactics.I guess it works too...no-one's going to argue with them.Truckers used to be called the Knights Of The Road..not what I'd call them all now!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I used to find that tailgating happened a lot on the stretch of road I used to go to work. There's a 50mph limit on most of it but it's not even good enough for that.

My tactic was to slow right down to 10-20mph when someone got too close, working on the philosophy that if I was hit then it would do minimum damage. It's remarkable how quickly following drivers learnt that, if they backed off, I would then resume a reasonable speed and we could all carry on safely.

The daft thing was that the only accident I had was when I was going very slowly round this horrible tight blind bend ( houses on both sides and not even a pavement). The offender leapt out of his car and put his hands up to being at fault immediately, followed by his wife who couldn't wait to tell me what kind of idiot she thought he was and she'd been telling him for years that he drove too close !

G


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Grizzly...I've tried the slowing down tactic..doesn't work for me.They just get more aggressive and then I can't get the power to pick up speed again...note to self...must peddle faster!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"POLICE" "STOP!"


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh, and a BLUE flashing light!


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

pippin said:


> Oh, and a BLUE flashing light!


Nice! or what about one of those speedwatch van signs?then stick a mock camera in back window!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I already have a reversing camera - will that do?

Aha! Just thought about having a flash strobe as well!


----------



## Kees (Jan 15, 2009)

Smile - you're on camera!

Kees


----------



## Irene-and-Tim (Aug 23, 2006)

The course of action suggested by IAM (Institute of Advanced Motorists) when being tailgated is to slow down slightly so as to increase the distance between you and the vehicle in front. The reasoning is that with an increased stopping distance you can afford to brake in a more leisurely manner and therefore are less likely to be hit from behind.

Of course the idiot behind will construe this course of action as you being bloody minded. 

The other advice is not to become fixated with what's happening behind you otherwise there's the danger that with less concentration to the front you will have to make a sudden maneouver and thus cause an accident.

Tim


----------



## skylark_irl (Nov 10, 2008)

I know it's a bit long, but how about something like:-

"I bought this from the compensation the last tailgater paid me when he hit me. It's about time for an upgrade."


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Some good responses.
I looked at the Maplin sign, unfortunately it is 6volt with no car adapter available; and although it has a number of preprogrammed messages any personal message is lost as soon as it is switched off.

Keep em coming, please.


----------



## skylark_irl (Nov 10, 2008)

Amazon have a 12v version - http://www.amazon.co.uk/programmable-scrolling-text-messenger-system/dp/B000TBJZYM


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Well done for finding that.It's a compact size too....now we just need to figure out what to write!!!!


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

rraf said:


> Well done for finding that.It's a compact size too....now we just need to figure out what to write!!!!


"I've switched on my camera to record how close you are in case you hit me"


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

"If you can read this my rearview camera can record your face and numberplate"

Or 

"Watch yourself next week on "World's Most Dangerous Tailgaters"".


As they are now so cheap I have thought about fitting an LCD monitor in the rear panel next to the camera.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

"Hello have we met before?"
I just touch the brakes enough to illuminate the brake lights that works wonders.


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

I've been told you can now report a vehicle index number to the police for "bad" driving.I've also heard that the Police actually do take notice when this is done.
Do you think it possible to record from your reversing camera as you are driving somehow?
By the way,am I the only one that has driven along with the reversing camera on to see what's behind me? If the answer is yes...please put it down to being new to owning a MH and got carried away!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rraf said:


> I've been told you can now report a vehicle index number to the police for "bad" driving.I've also heard that the Police actually do take notice when this is done.
> Do you think it possible to record from your reversing camera as you are driving somehow?
> By the way,am I the only one that has driven along with the reversing camera on to see what's behind me? If the answer is yes...please put it down to being new to owning a MH and got carried away!


If I don't have the camera on, all I see is a wardrobe door.

That's why it's a rear view camera, not a reversing camera.


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Forgive me.I assumed that as it was called a reversing camera it may have it sole and possibly legal purpose for reversing.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

How about " If you can read this, I'm driving too slowly" :twisted:


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Swine flue on board  



And I'm about to sneeze


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rraf said:


> Forgive me.I assumed that as it was called a reversing camera it may have it sole and possibly legal purpose for reversing.


Yours may well be a reversing camera...........

Mine is a rear view camera, as without it I don't have one, except in my mirrors and I'm fed up with people who think it's fun to play hide and seek.

My screen is fitted over the rear view mirror and the image is reversed so I see just what I would see if it were in a mirror.

I wasn't aware of anything that says using one on the move is any more illegal than using a mirror.

I would be grateful to learn if I'm wrong though.


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

I was told mine was a reversing camera but you can flick it around to show mirror views or standard so perhaps it isn't.It confused the hell out of me when reversing into drive and the house had moved.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

MY MY YOU ARE UGLY

TOOTHBRUSH !!

HERES LOOKING AT YOU

COFFIN S M L ?


----------



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

How about 

YOUR SKID STOPS HERE!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Get Any Closer Consider Us Officially Engaged.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh not too close I hardly know you

or

I'm the one your mother warned you about!!!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Full illumination- they'll think it a bright high level brake light.

If it's bright enough, they will not want to drive soooo close!

If it's 12v you could actually connect it through your brake light circuit, and add, "I can brake, can you?". Keep tapping the brake pedal if they are too close!


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

This is the gear, record, download and send to plod. xdriven


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Speaking as a Truck-Driver, if they are going to "tail-gate" you (trucks that is) then drive at +56mph and they won't be able to, unless it's an old truck which isn't limited, or an Irish truck, whish are also not limited (not to 56 that is), if the road limit is 50 or less, then there's no answer, personally I ignore what's behind me, just concentrate on what's in front, but there again I'm usually in a 44tonne truck, if I'm in the M/H I do the above, but in a queue situation, drop in behind a truck, with a car behind me, it can be done you just have to practise it.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

arh said:


> Speaking as a Truck-Driver, if they are going to "tail-gate" you (trucks that is) then drive at +56mph and they won't be able to, unless it's an old truck which isn't limited, or an Irish truck, whish are also not limited (not to 56 that is), if the road limit is 50 or less, then there's no answer, personally I ignore what's behind me, just concentrate on what's in front, but there again I'm usually in a 44tonne truck, if I'm in the M/H I do the above, but in a queue situation, drop in behind a truck, with a car behind me, it can be done you just have to practise it.


That's all very well unless it's on the A.14 backed up in the queue behind one truck trying to overtake another one doing 0.0001mph slower on the section where 7.5 tonne+ are prohibited from overtaking any way. :roll:

Had it happen twice westbound and once eastbound last week.

Pointless putting anything on the back if the truckers can't read.

Ohh and they were all UK trucks - one was a Longcliffe powder tanker.


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Try just flicking the fog lights on and off a couple of times. It's amazing what that little flash of red can do!


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Just a Touch Closer Then Kiss My Ass


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Somewhere in my shed is 

"RUNNING IN - PLEASE PASS"


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

I like the look of the product from Amazon, and the price is good as well.
I don't suppose anyone on the forum has bought one and can give us any feed back, please?

As well as the 'sod off' messages, has anyone thought of an MHF greetings note?


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I had a sign made up at a rally - but I'm still unsure about displaying it. It says: "Slower vehicle - please pass safely".

The reason was that although I unfailingly drive with care to allow other vehicles to pass when safely possible, the amount of folk who will tailgate me and wait for the worst stretch/bend of road is breathtaking.

Problem with displaying the sign is, will it make them worse, not safer????


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Found on website...a possible contender?


----------



## 96090 (Aug 22, 2005)

If you're going to ride my ass, at least buy me dinner first! :lol:


----------



## Hintonwood (Mar 21, 2008)

Don't have a rear window so the question is academic! :lol:


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Too personal perhaps for a truck dirver?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The trouble with those last two pictures is that they are written in American English.
The second one is also grammatically incorrect - but the funniest yet!


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

I saw a hand written sign on the rear window of a car which said 
" running out of points please pass"


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

I wouldn't bother writing anything, but i would consider getting a really bright spotlight that faces backwards, that you can quickly turn on and off again, that will totally blind them at night. i've only ever seen them on pickup trucks at the back of the cab and i assume they can only be mounted in certain places etc, obviously it would be illegal but i reckon they would back off pretty quick.



rraf said:


> I've been told you can now report a vehicle index number to the police for "bad" driving.I've also heard that the Police actually do take notice when this is done.


A friend of mine told me about someone he used to work with, he said that one day this guy was late for work because the police turned up at his house and took his car, the guy asked what was going on, and the police officer said that two complaints had been made about his driving in a six month period so his vehicle was being confiscated. i don't know whether he got it back, surely this would be open to abuse.


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

lgbzone said:


> A friend of mine told me about someone he used to work with, he said that one day this guy was late for work because the police turned up at his house and took his car, the guy asked what was going on, and the police officer said that two complaints had been made about his driving in a six month period so his vehicle was being confiscated. i don't know whether he got it back, surely this would be open to abuse.


I have often wondered how easily it would be to abuse this rule too.I know it has to be at least two reports and made by seperate people not the same one.Though again,all you'd have to do is ask someone you know to make a false complaint and the job's done.
However,I think,but don't quote me on this,you have to be prepared to go to court over it.If you're not,then I think they throw it out.

What makes me laugh are these large transits (delivery vans) who have "DRIVING SAFELY?...RING 0800???????????" on the back of their vans.................I can never get the rest of the phone number because they are screaming past so quickly!By the time I've recovered my steering line that I lost through the vacuum caused as they went by,they've gone off into the sunset!


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Yes I am going slowly - just on the speed limit.


----------



## 125951 (Jul 20, 2009)

rraf said:


> Grizzly...I've tried the slowing down tactic..doesn't work for me.They just get more aggressive and then I can't get the power to pick up speed again...note to self...must peddle faster!


love the above


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

"ARE YOU DYING TO GET THERE BEFORE ME ?"


----------



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

How about this one


YOUR SKID STOPS HERE


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Obviously this thread has generated some interest, and quite a few potential statements. I will try to assemble then into alphabetical order and number them so we can have a vote on the best.
In the meantime, seeing that the twerps who tailgate are either agressive drivers or too foolish to realise that they are putting themselves into some danger (as well as the vehicle in front); and on the basis that blunt language may be all that they understand, my thought is -

Oi SFB. back off, PLEASE!!

Umm? Perhaps I worked in the construction industry for too long, and there are plenty of idiots encountered there!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well that will give you something to do .

How about... Driving slow.. Lost me specs.


DAve p


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

how about ,on the way though,put the kettle on


----------

